# Starting Piranha Tank After Long Break



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Its been a long time since I have been on this forum, since leaving the piranha hobby I have gotten into saltwater tanks huge. A few months ago, there was a big ice storm here and we were left without power for the whole weekend. This has left me with no aquariums running for a couple months now, and im considering getting back into piranhas, something a bit easier to take care of.

That being said, I have a 70 gallon marineland cube that id like to setup as a piranha tank. I would like to get some peoples opinions on what pygo breed/how many would be a good option for this size of tank. I will run a sump underneath it so total water volume will be approx 100 Gallons. There are alot of little things I have forgotten , any input is appreciated.

Here is a thread from a long time ago of the tank setup

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199533-my-70-gallon-cube-build/


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

First of all, that is a sweet tank!...you can definitely do any single serra of your choice (rhom, elong, manny, spilo, etc.) or for pygos you could probably get away with 3 - 5 reds, cariba, ternetzi or just a couple of piraya because of how large they get...maybe even go solo if you want to do piraya...a solo pygo has every bit the personality as any serra and is just as aggressive...


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Da said:


> c
> First of all, that is a sweet tank!...you can definitely do any single serra of your choice (rhom, elong, manny, spilo, etc.) or for pygos you could probably get away with 3 - 5 reds, cariba, ternetzi or just a couple of piraya because of how large they get...maybe even go solo if you want to do piraya...a solo pygo has every bit the personality as any serra and is just as aggressive...


I definetly always had a thinig for the pygo's and would probably go that route. Just to recap, reds and cariba would be similar size? I believe i remember the cariba breed being more aggressive than reds as a rule. That might be the way for me to go, if I can find some! Has anyone seen a similar tank setup?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, the sizes are similar with Cariba growing slightly larger than reds but not enough to make that much of a difference...and they are a tad more aggressive than reds from people and hobbyists who have owned both...Generally speaking, it's the rule and not the exception.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Da said:


> yes, the sizes are similar with Cariba growing slightly larger than reds but not enough to make that much of a difference...and they are a tad more aggressive than reds from people and hobbyists who have owned both...Generally speaking, it's the rule and not the exception.


I have alot of thinkinag to do for this setup, basically all my equipment is overkill but might turn out awesome in the end. My light is a ATI 10 bulb T5HO fixture with actinic reefbrites added. I also have a ecotech marine mp10 powerhead. I have some research to do after being in the reef world for so long...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry to hear about the power loss. no doubt you lost some good tanks/fish in that ordeal. but on the upside im happy youre back, happy to hear youre brainstorming ideas around with piranha.

i would start with some natts. simple, hearty, easy and beautiful. the piranhas piranha if you will. they grow fast and look amazing in short time. 
i dont see why you cant fit 4 comfortably.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> sorry to hear about the power loss. no doubt you lost some good tanks/fish in that ordeal. but on the upside im happy youre back, happy to hear youre brainstorming ideas around with piranha.
> 
> i would start with some natts. simple, hearty, easy and beautiful. the piranhas piranha if you will. they grow fast and look amazing in short time.
> i dont see why you cant fit 4 comfortably.


Would you recommend starting with 5 incase I loose one? Or just 4 to start, 3 would be nice either way too.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you can absolutely do that. in my experience ive never lost a red belly to another one. but its not uncommon. personally if it was me i would go for 4 and be done with it.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

4 it is, got alot of work to do before this happens


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hear ya man...but itll be fun work
nothing quite like starting over from scratch. skies the limit. keep us updated as you go this will be fun to see


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, 4 is a good number!...you could also do a shoal of like 10 - 15 juvie's and just let the pack thin itself out naturally!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont like the whole "lets the shoal thin itself out" thing. to me thats a really irresponsible way to go about owning animals. dont get me wrong i dont loose sleep over it but its hard to call yourself a sound hobbyist when you buy pets knowing half will end up dying.

the only way id thin out a shoal is by taking fish out as they grew and moving them or selling them


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from Mike but it's a practice that has been done in this hobby since the beginning!..just like live feedings, it's usually frowned upon but shouldn't be entirely ignored either!...







...also, the thinning out of shoals goes on in the wild as well, so basically you are letting nature take it's course and having the weak members of the link being taken out by the strong...IMO, I don't really see anything wrong with it...It all depends on your point of view I guess.


----------

